# Oak chips



## spunk (Jan 4, 2015)

Crazy idea I have tried oak in my wine I seem to really like it. I wonder if you could soak like chicken in oak chips and herbs wine then grill it.


----------



## Julie (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't know but you could try it and let us know how it works out,


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 4, 2015)

Why not? I primarily us a charcoal grill, and all my spent oak goes into that fire at some point.


----------



## spunk (Jan 5, 2015)

I think I will try but needs to get a bit warmer outside


----------



## JohnT (Jan 6, 2015)

Have you ever heard of "cedar Planking"???

Here is just one example.. 

http://www.outdoorgourmet.com/plank-grilling-cooking/ipa-cedar-planked-chicken.html


----------



## spunk (Jan 8, 2015)

Planking sounds good


----------

